# Older GSD protective of puppy?



## nephthysa (Aug 15, 2012)

Hi everyone! I have two GSDs - Nikita is just one last week, female and speyed. We brought home Theodore about six weeks ago now and they get on like a house on fire, no dominance, aggression, anything. He is 17 weeks and not sterilised yet.

We took them to obedience training the other night for the first time. He has done preschool and just graduated to full classes.

Nikki seems to be very protective of 'her' Teddy. She nips and growls if other dogs get to close to him. Its really weird!

Anyone else seen this? They are not the same age, not the same littler, anything like that, and she does nothing of the sort with food or us at home. Its just Teddy.

I mean, I know he is 'hers' but seriously? :crazy:


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Your puppy is yours. It is your job to decide if it needs protection.
is Nikita respectful of you? If not you need to refresh her obedience training and practice the NILIFF techniques. (making her earn her privileges.
By the way it is good not to castrate your pup too early but maybe you know that.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

When we brought Tasha, our rescue, home Buddy our 10 year old Shepherd was very watchful and protective over Ivan our 1 year old mix. However after watching and making sure Tasha wasn't going to hurt Ivan, he relaxed and let them play. It was an interesting dynamic and one I didn't expect out of Buddy.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

nephthysa said:


> We took them to obedience training the other night for the first time. He has done preschool and just graduated to full classes.
> 
> Nikki seems to be very protective of 'her' Teddy. She nips and growls if other dogs get to close to him. Its really weird!


I wouldn't recommend they go to the same obedience class, even if they each have their own "person" to handle them. Your puppy needs to learn about the world without relying on your older dog's presence. Training and socializing should be done with the two separated. 

I would also recommend that Nikki not be allowed to "protect" the puppy. That isn't her job, or her decision to make. It sounds to me like she is guarding him, just as she would her food bowl or her toy. 

I don't allow my older dogs to have unlimited or unsupervised interaction with a puppy when I bring a puppy into my home. They are kept separated, except for controlled play time. I choose everything about how, when and where they interact. I have never had a problem with an adult dog "protecting" or "guarding" a puppy from anything or anyone. 

Good luck! I am envious of your puppy raising time.
Sheilah


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

> By the way it is good not to castrate your pup too early but maybe you know that.


You cannot say this without knowing their circumstances. In 'ideal' circumstances, you may be right but you don't know how ideal theirs are.

As for the other, I agree with sit, stay. There's a reality to your dogs being too bonded to each other and not enough to the humans, but it's really dependent on how you live. If that doesn't bother you, that's one thing. Some folks like that their dogs are bonded, others would like less bonding to be happening.
So it's up to you 

But I agree also to not let your dog guard your puppy. You ought to be the leader and set the precedence, not your dog.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Neat name- Nikita. /grin


----------

